# ADA Tour de Cure - New England Classic - Just back in - The ride of your LIFE!



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all

So I wanted to post my experiences, answer questions, and do whatever i could to help others in concern to the American Diabetes Associations Tour de Cure, New England Classic.

We just got back in. 7 days, 30,000 feet of climbing and 550+ miles around New England. It was an Unbelievable ride with great support from volunteers and a route that is second to none.

I will say though, I am also on the recruitment committee, and trying to get more people to sign up for the ride, for next year and beyond. I am starting in the New England Forum, since it rides around New England, but we also had riders from Missouri, Nebraska, Indiana, and Maryland! (and maybe more I do not know of).

Here are a couple links for info to start

http://www.newenglandclassic.org/

http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR/TourdeCure/EasternNewEnglandArea?pg=entry&fr_id=7543

http://www.facebook.com/groups/160435910687229?ap=1

So I first got involved because I have a family history of Adult onset/type 2 diabetes. Even though I do not have it myself (i am 33 now), it is something I fear, and I see many family members dealing with.
now most people do not think that Diabetes is 'that bad'. but over 25 million people in the US have Diabetes, and more people die from Diabetes every year than Heart disease and cancer.

The money we raise on this week long ride (we are currently at about $200,000) goes to research, support, and most importantly, Camp Carefree in New Hampshire. 

http://www.campcarefreekids.org/

It is a camp for kids with Diabetes, age 8-15 to go to. (and at age 16-17 to be counselors in training). 

American Diabetes Association (ADA) Camp Carefree is a vibrant camp that provides a healthful, educational, and recreational residential camping experience for children with diabetes. Emphasis is given to creating a warm atmosphere of caring and cooperation.

It is an amazing resource for kids!

So now you know what the ride does, more about the ride itself.
There are two sections of the ride, the two day ride, and the 7 day ride.

On both parts, for the first two days, you ride from Woburn, MA to Portsmouth NH on Day 1 (and stay over night in a hotel, air conditioned, catered meals, etc).

Then Day 2 goes from Portsmouth, along the coast, by beaches, Nubble lighthouse, the Bush compound and more, up to Biddeford Maine and the University of New England.

At the end of Day 2, the two day riders get to take chartered buses back to Woburn, while their bikes are transported by the generosity of UPS. This is of course after another great meal at UNE!
The 7 day riders stay at UNE in the dorms (this is the only night that is not a hotel, but still nice accommodations)

Day three goes from UNE in Maine about 80 miles to North Conway, NH, where we stay at the Attitash Ski resort Grand Summit hotel. More great meals, air conditions rooms, and great service.

Day four goes from North Conway NH, 100 miles (including up and over Crawford Notch) to Montpelier Vermont (where once again, we stay in a nice hotel, with pool, etc)

Day 5 goes from Montpelier Vermont, through the very scenic Mad River Valley all the way down to Killington vermont (about 65 miles), where we stay at the Summit lodge, with a great BBQ for dinner!

Day 6 goes DOWN fast, about 84 miles, from Killington, through southern Vermont, onto route 123 in NH and all the way to Keene NH, where our hotel once again waits

Day 7 finishes from Keene NH about 85 miles back to Woburn MA.

Now, this does not even BEGIN to explain how great the ride is. As several long term riders put it (this was the 20th anniversary year), it is the 'caravan of crazies', or 'summer camp for adults'

With big family style sit down meals every morning and night, and lots of 'down time' to hang out, there are friends made, and new people met. Every night you can enjoy some 'adult beverages' out of the gear truck, which is stocked up before the ride (and people are asked to contribute if they want to drink, never an issue)
Every single night we have raffles, with prizes from riders, sponsors, etc. From T shirts to cycling jerseys, wine and beer, to food and gift cards (I even won a beer mug with a bike bell on it this year!). Tickets are always handed out for free, and everyone walks away a winner.

Perhaps one of the most amazing parts of the ride though, is the volunteer staff that is there to help. On all seven days, it is the same.
You bring your bag down in the morning, and they load up the gear truck which goes to the next destination. with all your gear.
Then the volunteers head out. Some are roaming SAG vehicles, riding up and down the roads to see if people need help. Others go out to set up the rest stops.
About every 20-25 miles there is a rest stop. with water and gatorade, fresh fruit, watermelon and bananas. Energy food, chips, Gu, cliff bars, and more!
The support the volunteers offer is unbelievable. All you have to do is ride your bike, and not worry about anything else.

Now you may be thinking you can not do it, but really, ANYONE can

Is the training time consuming? Maybe
Can the route be rough at times, yes. But everyone supports everyone, and helps each other out. You go your own pace, it is not a race.
Some people go faster than others, yes. But others stop, take pictures, have lunch, and more. (and if you ever get stuck, you can always hitch a ride on a SAG vehicle for a little bit)

Is the fundraising hard? NOT AT ALL.
The basics for fundraising are a $600 minimum for the 2 day, and a $2500 minimum for the 7 day, and no one EVER seems to have an issue reaching the minimums. 

So I urge people to post questions, ask more, email me if you want, and consider the ride.

We want and need more people!

It is one of the MOST fun vacations I have had in a long time, with great people all around.

And on top of it, you dont spend much money at all, you meet great people, you have volunteers who help you with EVERYTHING, and the whole entire ride is SO VERY WELL organized, it goes without a hitch (for the most part).

Thanks for reading!

Barry Gagne
pezzo33 at hotmail dot com


----------



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

bump..


----------



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tour de Cure:

Registration is up and going!

Only 236 days till we ride!

I strongly encourage anyone and everyone to look into this. Ask questions if you want. I will answer everything I can!

Thanks!

Barry


----------



## NitroDuck (Jul 1, 2007)

The 7 day sounds amazing. My fiance and I just signed up for the grand fondo on May 20th. This will be our first. I am still in the process of building up my bike so I can start training in the coming winter months. I will definately keep the NE Classic 500+ in mind for 2013 though!


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

Nitroduck, which Gran Fondo are you planning on doing?

I am thinking about doing the 2 day ride and using the CT Tour de Cure as a training ride, I noticed on the NEC website participants of the NEC event can use another New England event as a training ride without the fundraising requirement. My plans are on hold for now since I am looking at changing jobs and don't know where I will be living next summer, but if I am still here, I plan on participating.


----------



## NitroDuck (Jul 1, 2007)

ischgl99 said:


> Nitroduck, which Gran Fondo are you planning on doing?
> 
> I am thinking about doing the 2 day ride and using the CT Tour de Cure as a training ride, I noticed on the NEC website participants of the NEC event can use another New England event as a training ride without the fundraising requirement. My plans are on hold for now since I am looking at changing jobs and don't know where I will be living next summer, but if I am still here, I plan on participating.


I am doing the North Shore Tour de Cure on May 20th. This will be my first ride over 12 miles in about 3 years, and I haven't been on a road bike in just as long, that's why I'm looking forward to completing my build.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

If there is any charity event to do it's the NEC. I have done it three times and it is by far the best run event I have ever done. All you have to do is get on your bike and ride for seven days, everything else is taken care of.


----------



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

ischgl99 said:


> Nitroduck, which Gran Fondo are you planning on doing?
> 
> I am thinking about doing the 2 day ride and using the CT Tour de Cure as a training ride, I noticed on the NEC website participants of the NEC event can use another New England event as a training ride without the fundraising requirement. My plans are on hold for now since I am looking at changing jobs and don't know where I will be living next summer, but if I am still here, I plan on participating.


That is correct
If you are registered for the TdC NEC you can do the other rides (like the North Shore ride in May, which is a great ride as well, and the RI ride in June) for training at no cost at all. You get a number and support, but don't have to pay to register or fundraise. it is a nice little perk!

The 2 day ride has a lot of people, and it a a lot of fun. this year we switched from staying at UNH to staying at a Hotel,and the AC was very welcomed!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Bump

Can't wait for this. Very psyched, a little nervous( never ride that far in two days)..


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Bump
> 
> Can't wait for this. Very psyched, a little nervous( never ride that far in two days)..



4 more days!

I'm in the same boat as you. Most I've done in two days is 120.

EEC


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Eretz said:


> Good luck to all of you!!!!


Thank you!

I'm nervous, excited, ready to begin, etc.



It's going to be a great ride with some great people!

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Eretz said:


> Good luck to all of you!!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

I did the 2 day ride last year and am doing it again this year. The longest I rode before doing the ride was 35 miles and although tired at the end, and one of the last ones to arrive, did not have a problem. The route is relatively flat, but lots of small ups and downs that can tire you out, so I would recommend pace yourself and you will probably be fine. 

These really are some of the best people you can ride with and the support is excellent. If you get in early enough Friday night, join us at On the Border next to the hotel for some preride food and fun!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

The 2013 route has been posted. Day1/Day2 are not uploading to the Garmin properly, I did some checking and found that the <NAME> </NAME> field was truncating to be identical. I have modified them but can't attach them here.

If you need/want them PM me your email address and I'll send them.

EEC


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Here it is, the day after my weekend long ride of 150 miles. I feel great, it was hard, the most miles that I have done in a weekend. 

A short recap of the events:

Day 1: got to the starting point, picked up my bib number and Jerseys. I truly was part of something. I dropped off my luggage at the truck so that it would make it to UNH where we were ending the day. There was a lot of standing around and waiting, good chance to meet up with people and check out all of the bikes. At 8:30, they got us set up to start out, RedRiders in the front of the pack, I was one of them. 

About 2 or 3 miles down the road, I settled into a fast pace with a couple of other riders and we put down the miles to the first rest stop. I checked my computer and noticed that we were averaging over 18mph, fastest sustained pace for me for 25 miles. Felt great, nothing like riding in good company and a fast paceline to remind you how good it can be. 

After that rest stop, about 5 miles down the road; I fell off the back on a hill climb and ran at my own pace until I settled into another group of riders. That was the best thing about this ride, being able to sit in with various groups and the camaraderie displayed by all of the riders. Second rest stop and the final water station were uneventful, just laying down the miles. If I didn’t know better, I’d swear that Lou drew this route, first 60 miles were some small rollers, very little climb but the last 5 or so miles were brutal! But I was ready and able to handle it! THANKS COACH!

We got into UNH early afternoon, checked into our dorm rooms and then spent the rest of the afternoon relaxing. I meet even more cyclists, some doing the 2 day others doing the full 7 days. All of them saying “you’ll be back for more after this”. We talked about a number of different things, how this was my first year of serious cycling and how I got here. I received so many wonderful compliments and accolades, it felt great. I guess I can’t get tired of talking about how this procedure gave me the life that I needed to have, cycling is just a part of it.

Then there was dinner, and one of the teams hired some musicians to give a little concert for after dinner, it was really nice! Then came the sleeping portion of the day, wish I could say that I slept well, but going from a king sized bed to a plastic covered twin bed with a plastic covered pillow does not for good sleeping make.

Day 2: After a restless night, it was time to get up and get moving. Breakfast was at 6:30. It was a decent spread put on for us by the staff at UNH, they really did a great job catering to everyone’s needs, I give them a lot of credit.

Being that normally when Lou and I get out to ride on the weekends we are rolling by 6:30 at the latest, I kept looking at the time (yes, first I would look at the bracelet that Pipsqueak made for me on my left wrist, but it wasn’t being useful and telling me what time it was) and thinking, damn it’s late, we could be 20ish miles in to the ride by now. We rolled out at 8am. First 10 or so miles I spent trying to find my groove, my left knee which had concerned me the night before was doing great, but my right leg was giving a slight burning sensation from above the knee down along the calf. Not enough to throw in the towel at that point, but noticeable. 

First rest stop was at 15miles, as this was to be a scorcher. During that last 5 miles before the stop, I joined up with a woman that I met the night before, very nice lady today is her birthday, but we got talking and I commented on her accent. She was born in England to Irish parents who married a Scotsman born in Boston. Their kids must have a hard time understanding them. 

We rode together most of the rest of the day, holding around 15mph. near the 40 mile mark, we pulled in where a previous year’s rest stop was to get bearings and check her cue sheet to make sure that we were still on track to the water station. Well, on the way out of the parking lot I was making a tight turn to angle better to cross the road to be on the proper side when my toe overlapped my fender and down I went. Stupid mistake, first fall for this season damnit! Nothing major, couple little scrapes, but I noticed that my bars were shifted from center. Rode the next mile to the water station where one the mechanics was and said “please make this right”, and she did.

At this point, I’m starting to feel flagged, there is at least 40 more miles, my right leg is bothering me, I’ve got a bruised left hip, my hands hurt. Started thinking about throwing in the towel. But decided to keep going until the next rest stop, I would make the decision there. 

Next rest stop was at 70 miles, took some extra time there. Let my legs recover a bit, got some more fluids, got some food into me and sat back for a bit. I kept hearing Lou’s voice in my head “what do you have left in the tank? How are your legs? Think you have a few more miles in you?” I started thinking “if I tap out now, I won’t know if I could really do it. my legs are good, if I get back on the bike now I can push out the last 15 miles, I’m not in pain just not feeling great.”

So I got back on my bike and headed out. Hooked up with another rider who happened to be from the area sort of in the same boat I was in, nothing left to hammer with just finishing the ride. So we rode together the next 10 or so miles encouraging each other until he split off to go to his favorite golf course to catch a view. I soloed the last 5 miles and pulled into the end point at the University of ME. I felt great, I felt beat, I felt dehydrated, I finished the day with 82.6 miles and had completed this goal. While riding, I must have drunk at least 8 or 9 bottles of water, drank 2 more while cooling down in the shade. The nice people at UME provided towels and showers; it felt great to wash the minerals and salt off of me.

I then commenced to kick back and relax in the shade, drank 2 or 3 more bottles of water/electrolytes and reflected on what I had just accomplished. This time last year, July 13th I rode 4.67 miles at an average speed of 11.2 and July 14th I rode 10.04 miles at an average speed of 8.3mph. I have come a long way since then.

As I was waiting for my ride to show up, I didn’t want to wait around for the bus at 6:30, I was talking with some of the other cyclists. One of them came up to me while I was chatting with the event organizer and said that he looked forward to riding with me again next year, then told the organizer that “this guy is a monster on the bike”. This was quite the compliment coming from an accomplished cyclist who has been riding for the better part of the last 40 years and was completing the 7 day ride. He was part of the fast group that I rode the 25 miles with on Saturday.

It was great riding with gabedad again and meeting up with ischgl99!

View attachment 284164

View attachment 284165

View attachment 284166

View attachment 284167


NEC Tour de Cure Day 1 by ExChef at Garmin Connect - Details Day 1
NEC Tour de Cure Day 2 by ExChef at Garmin Connect - Details Day 2

EEC


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

alegerlotz said:


> Sounds like a great time!


It was amazing, join us next year!

EEC


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

ExChefinMA said:


> It was amazing, join us next year!
> 
> EEC


You did really well EEC. Compared to last year avg speeds and all the weight you've lost, I'd say you deserve every compliment that came your way this weekend. Great photographs. Next year I want to do the 7 day event if I can.

Brilliant. Thank you for the update and summary!!!!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Eretz said:


> You did really well EEC. Compared to last year avg speeds and all the weight you've lost, I'd say you deserve every compliment that came your way this weekend. Great photographs. Next year I want to do the 7 day event if I can.
> 
> Brilliant. Thank you for the update and summary!!!!


Thank you!

Were you there? Sorry I didn't get to meet up with you if you were there. 

EEC


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

EEC, it was a pleasure meeting you. Everyone was impressed with how you have been able to change your life around in two short years and you deserve all the praise you got.

This was my second year doing the ride and look forward all year to it. Most of the people there have done the ride for many years as well as many of the volunteers. One lady I was talking with has been doing the 7 day ride for 19 years and her daughter has been volunteering for about that long. This event does not have a large number of participants, but I think that is what makes it so special. 

Hopefully EEC's well written description of his experience encourages some of you to consider this for next year, I don't think you will regret it. I know I am already thinking of next year and wondering how I can convince my wife that she should watch the kids for a week while I go cycling. Might be the two day again next year...


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely a great ride. Really nice people. I will do probably do it again next year. I am actually taking the day off on Friday and going to cheer them at kimball's in carlisle at the last rest stop. 

My moving times were pretty good. It was so slow by the beaches it really killed my moving mph

TDC 2013 Day 1 by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details day 1

TDC 2013 Day 2 by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details day 2


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

ExChefinMA said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Were you there? Sorry I didn't get to meet up with you if you were there.
> 
> EEC


I didn't make it. I'm between Up State NY and CT. Moving to California in a few weeks.


----------

